

Google's Street View camera car hits a baby deer - twampss
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2009/jan/30/google-digitalmedia

======
gravitycop
The gizmodo version of this story was posted 15 hours ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=457225>

Also, venturebeat covered Google's apology:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=457645>

